# Getting a Smoker to Draw



## troy fuller (Dec 20, 2012)

All right folks I need your help.  I have an Oklahoma Joe's offset smoker that I have modified by sealing the smoker door, and exhaust pipe joint, I added a heat shield and several foil wrapped bricks along the bottom.  I use a good sized water pan when I smoke and I fabricated a charcoal/wood grate that allows good air flow under the fire.

Also, I understand that air has to have access to the fire, so know that my ash pile does not block the air flow.  My problem is getting the smoker to draw well enough to get the temperature up enough that I can begin to close the firebox intake and tune the temperature.  Even with the fire box door completely open and the exhaust vent completely open (which it alway is) my smoker is not drawing well enough to get to and hold temp.

I have used a fan blowing into the fire box in the past, but it seems to me that all doing that does is cause my fire to burn hotter and therefore faster.  If the smoker drew better, then I don't think this would be necessary.

So, how do I get the smoker to draw better?  Extend the exhaust pipe or something else????


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2012)

Check to make sure you have proper air flow under the heat shield. Also check to see if the bricks are an issue. Some times it takes a little while to get the draft working, but of there is blocked air path it will not work correctly no matter what you do.

Increasing the smoke stack can help too.....


----------



## troy fuller (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks, I will check that airflow . . . i actually have not and the bricks could have shifted . . .


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 21, 2012)

I use 2 pieces of flat bar along the side of the cook chamber. I used the bols to mount the legs to the chamber to hold the flat bars on. Then rest the tuning plates on the flat bars. This way there is clear air flow under the plates...


----------

